# Barnes & Noble Nook coming to the UK



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 20, 2012)

I think this quite exciting. Although we have plenty of other e-readers then the Kindle, non of them really made much of a dent, I suspect because of the lack of eco system.

I wonder if this will force Amazon to sort out some of their more wacky ebook pricing? 

Source: The Reg


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2012)

About bloody time!


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

Barnes and Noble have got no chance of overtaking the Kindle. No one's heard of them here or - more importantly - already got an account with them.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 21, 2012)

Since I become the owner of a 'free' sony ereader - I've found the switch from amazon to the sony ereader store pretty painless, ditto google play. The grasp amazon has on the market is strong, but I'm not sure impenetrable if someone can figure out a decent branding/marketing strategy.


----------



## c01642 (Aug 21, 2012)

Probably part of a bigger plan now the Nook business is part owned by Microsoft, maybe we will see a Win 8 based reader soon after?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2012)

c01642 said:


> Probably part of a bigger plan now the Nook business is part owned by Microsoft, maybe we will see a Win 8 based reader soon after?


 
Indeed. I wouldn't dimiss them out of hand. Plenty of companies nobody over here have heard of do well, Netflix being a case in point. Only launched in Jan this year and already got 1 million people paying for it.

The Nook has a strong brand and a fantastic price point in the States, with the right resources and marketing behind it there's no reason why it couldn't be a success in the UK. And one I readily welcome, the ebook market seriously needs competition. Amazon is far too dominant and ebook prices are a fucking joke and a rip off for the consumer.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 21, 2012)

Nobody had heard of Netflix?


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Nobody had heard of Netflix?


They're HUGE!


----------



## souljacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Techies had heard of Netflix, but no-one else had. Why would they?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Nobody had heard of Netflix?


 
Seriously, in the UK? I was banging on about it for bloody years and no one who had LoveFilm or Sky had heard of it. You guys really need to get out of your geek bubbles and spend some time with people who aren't reading every single blog on the latest tech...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 21, 2012)

Riiight. Yeah. Nobody had ever heard of it. Just "techies" and "geeks".


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2012)

Clear case of geek bubble. Brand awareness has never been strong for it outside geek circles. Get out in the real world ffs!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Barnes and Noble have got no chance of overtaking the Kindle. No one's heard of them here or - more importantly - already got an account with them.


 
It doesn't need to overtake them - just bring some proper competition to the market to shake up Amazon with their monopoly position.

What would be ideal for consumers is that no matter which device they own, they can shop at any of the stores, but I'm aware we're sometime of that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Clear case of geek bubble. Brand awareness has never been strong for it outside geek circles. Get out in the real world ffs!


 
Things can change quickly though. If someone has a good product at the right price, word can spread quickly!


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> It doesn't need to overtake them - just bring some proper competition to the market to shake up Amazon with their monopoly position.


Remember that eReader that was heavily marketed through WH Smith?

No, me neither.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Remember that eReader that was heavily marketed through WH Smith?
> 
> No, me neither.


 
True, they could really mess it up, but if they do it well (enough titles at the right price, low cost of entry with the device) then it could shake things up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Things can change quickly though. If someone has a good product at the right price, word can spread quickly!


 
Oh yeah I agree and that's my point. The derail on Netflix was just urban geek idiocy not knowing how the real world works. It essentially came out of nowhere and as a result of good marketing is a wild success. The Nook has the same potential and I reckon it has the best chance of challenging Amazon out of what's currently on offer. And you never know it may make Amazon actually release the Kindle Fire in the UK which would make some people happy.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The derail on Netflix was just urban geek idiocy not knowing how the real world works.


----------



## c01642 (Aug 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Remember that eReader that was heavily marketed through WH Smith?
> 
> No, me neither.


 
I didnt see any marketing for this, it cant of been a very good campaign. Was it just sold in the WH Smiths or could you get it supermarkets and electrical shops?


----------



## c01642 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just taken a look and its the Kobo, i have heard of them, i nearly bought one. Instead i bought a broken kindle and fixed it.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 21, 2012)

Hollis said:


> Since I become the owner of a 'free' sony ereader - I've found the switch from amazon to the sony ereader store pretty painless, ditto google play. The grasp amazon has on the market is strong, but I'm not sure impenetrable if someone can figure out a decent branding/marketing strategy.


I only got a Kindle cos it was free (unused gift from a relative).

I expect I will end up getting another e-reader of some sort when this one dies, but I expect I'll have racked up a fairly large collection on the Amazon store by then and won't want to switch.

WH Smith were still heavily marketing it outside their stores a few months ago - I didn't even know they had one out till then.


----------



## elbows (Aug 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh yeah I agree and that's my point. The derail on Netflix was just urban geek idiocy not knowing how the real world works.


 
Whats your gateway to this real world of which you speak, the numerous twitter feeds you need to monitor as part of being a pro?

Arsehole.


----------



## elbows (Aug 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seriously, in the UK? I was banging on about it for bloody years and no one who had LoveFilm or Sky had heard of it. You guys really need to get out of your geek bubbles and spend some time with people who aren't reading every single blog on the latest tech...


 
http://www.itproportal.com/2012/08/21/netflixs-uk-and-ireland-membership-tops-1-million-/

​


> Film buffs in the UK and Ireland are quickly signing up for Netflix's video-streaming service.​Yesterday, Netflix announced that it hit 1 million members in the UK and Ireland in just seven months, which is faster than any other territory where Netflix has launched.​"To put that in perspective, that's four times faster than it took Twitter to hit one million users globally and nearly twice as fast as it took Facebook and Foursquare globally," the company said.​So what do UK and Irish members like to watch? Comedy and drama are their top genre choices, and Sunday nights are their favorite time of the week to consume streaming media, Netflix said.​Netflix launched its streaming video service in the UK and Ireland back in January. The expansion put the company in competition with Amazon's LoveFilm, which is Europe's leading film subscription service with more than 2 million subscribers in the UK, Germany, Sweden, Denmark, and Norway.​


​


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2012)

elbows said:


> Whats your gateway to this real world of which you speak, the numerous twitter feeds you need to monitor as part of being a pro?
> 
> Arsehole.


 
Ah look another bubble geek idiot speaks.


----------



## elbows (Aug 21, 2012)

The idea of taking lessons about the real world and geek bubbles from you is a complete joke, one I shall not likely be reading about on a Barnes & Noble device.

They might do well in the UK, but Im not convinced that competition will dramatically help eBook pricing issues. Has it helped in the states?


----------



## c01642 (Aug 21, 2012)

Isn't there some price fixing investigation going on at the moment, maybe once that is sorted out pricing may change.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2012)

c01642 said:


> Isn't there some price fixing investigation going on at the moment, maybe once that is sorted out pricing may change.



There is indeed, and there wouldn't be without the pressure that comes from a successful market fueled by consumer demand.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

c01642 said:


> I didnt see any marketing for this, it cant of been a very good campaign. Was it just sold in the WH Smiths or could you get it supermarkets and electrical shops?


It was heavily promoted instore (and WH Smith are the UK's biggest newsagents) and there was a fair bit of press around the launch too. There's still a dedicated display of the eReaders in the relatively small Brixton store now.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah look another bubble geek idiot speaks.


Seeing as you're so keen to throw around the insults at anyone who fails to agree with your opinion on this, could you at least explain what a "bubble geek idiot" is please?


----------



## Firky (Aug 21, 2012)

Netflix is shite though.

Ditched it after three months.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

firky said:


> Netflix is shite though.
> 
> Ditched it after three months.


Did you switch to Lovefilm? I want to sign up to something but am still undecided.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd just like to point out that although I agree with KE saying Netflix was well and truly under most British peoples radar before its launch, I in no way endorse his dickish attempts to start another wanky fight with the editor or elbows.

As you were.


----------



## pesh (Aug 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah look another bubble geek idiot speaks.


 
are you in the middle of a coke binge?


----------



## Firky (Aug 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Did you switch to Lovefilm? I want to sign up to something but am still undecided.


 

I did, what I like about LoveFilm is they also send you out BR/DVDs too and have a vast back catalogue of the more obscure, older and rarer stuff. Films I have always wanted to see (Cathy Come Home for example) but never been able to find - LoveFilm will have it on disc. Coupled with a better selection of streaming films that I can watch on the TV, Nexus, laptop and so on, it offers far better value for money. 

Customer service is also excellent, only ever needed to contact them once when they sent a wrong film. They said sorry and gave me a month for free.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 21, 2012)

That's good - I considered one when I was buying my Kindle. In the US they do library book loans on the Nook, which is one of its main advantages; can't see that happening here, sadly.

And of course Netflix wasn't widely known before it launched here. Why would most people in Britain have heard of a specific company that only provided a service in the US?


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

firky said:


> I did, what I like about LoveFilm is they also send you out BR/DVDs too and have a vast back catalogue of the more obscure, older and rarer stuff. Films I have always wanted to see (Cathy Come Home for example) but never been able to find - LoveFilm will have it on disc. Coupled with a better selection of streaming films that I can watch on the TV, Nexus, laptop and so on, it offers far better value for money.


Once I've finally decided on how I'm going to hook up my TV to the web (i.e. use a laptop/media box/mini-PC or whatever), then I'm going to give it a go. Eme is already subscribing to Lovefilm via Ye Olde DVDs so it's about time we moved our living room into the 21st century.


----------



## Firky (Aug 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Once I've finally decided on how I'm going to hook up my TV to the web (i.e. use a laptop/media box/mini-PC or whatever), then I'm going to give it a go. Emer is already subscribing to Lovefilm via Ye Olde DVDs so it's about time we moved our living room into the 21st century.


 
If she has one of the old fashioned accounts it will probably come with 2 hours free of streaming films PCM. 

For the price of a pint a week I think it is great value. Especially in the winter!


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

scifisam said:


> And of course Netflix wasn't widely known before it launched here. Why would most people in Britain have heard of a specific company that only provided a service in the US?


Of course most people won't know of even quite big emerging tech brands/services until they truly hit the mainstream, but it's interesting to note that Netflix had been discussed on these boards as far back as 2005.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Of course most people won't know of even quite big emerging tech brands/services until they truly hit the mainstream, but it's interesting to note that Netflix had been discussed on these boards as far back as 2005.


 
Yeah, but likely by techheads or at best people like me who spend far too much time on American messageboards so know about this sort of thing.


----------



## elbows (Aug 21, 2012)

pesh said:


> are you in the middle of a coke binge?


 
Coke is for geeks, nobody without a bubble-car has even heard of it. That is until nostriljoys.com spreads the word to the great unwashed of the UK. Might take a while for the price-fixing enquiries to get going though, the god of the marketplace is rather busy these days.


----------



## elbows (Aug 21, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, but likely by techheads or at best people like me who spend far too much time on American messageboards so know about this sort of thing.


 
Thing is its easy to forget that its not just geeks who find themselves in non-uk-mainstream places on the web. On a vaguely related note one of the reasons that companies have been reasonably quick to tout their digital wares to the UK market is that the population showed a healthy appetite for illegally sharing US media products, a phenomenon which forced tv stations not to leave such a long gap between US & UK original series broadcasting dates, and encouraged them to monetize this phenomenon.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

Nook sales are declining in the US.
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/21/3257955/barnes-and-noble-fiscal-q1-earnings


----------



## scifisam (Aug 21, 2012)

elbows said:


> Thing is its easy to forget that its not just geeks who find themselves in non-uk-mainstream places on the web. On a vaguely related note one of the reasons that companies have been reasonably quick to tout their digital wares to the UK market is that the population showed a healthy appetite for illegally sharing US media products, a phenomenon which forced tv stations not to leave such a long gap between US & UK original series broadcasting dates, and encouraged them to monetize this phenomenon.


 
Well, I am one of them - at least, I'm not really a tech geek. But the number of Brits who spend enough time on US sites where Netflix was mentioned often enough for them to actually remember it has to be pretty small.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Well, I am one of them - at least, I'm not really a tech geek. But the number of Brits who spend enough time on US sites where Netflix was mentioned often enough for them to actually remember it has to be pretty small.



You know how you can tell that Netflix brand recognition in the UK was small? There's a really easy way, look at their adverts at the beginning. They intro the product, they explain how it works, they didn't say something like "that great service from the US is now in the UK!". And any one with a functioning understanding of advertising will know that's because they did their market research and found they were barely known at all and marketed themselves accordingly.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And any one with a functioning understanding of advertising will know...


Thank goodness such a knowledgeable high flyer as you is here to educate us all on yet another matter.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Thank goodness such a knowledgeable high flyer as you is here to educate us all on yet another matter.



Well if you're going to post ignorant shite and try and pass it off as wisdom expect to spend a lot of your life feeling patronised. And rightly so.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well if you're going to post ignorant shite and try and pass it off as wisdom expect to spend a lot of your life feeling patronised. And rightly so.


Trying to belittle, insult and patronise far more knowledgeable posters may make you feel superior, but it really doesn't cover up your woeful ignorance in some matters, neither does your standard tactic of hurling around personal abuse whenever you get caught out on your nonsense.

It's unpleasant, disruptive and adds nothing to this forum.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Trying to belittle, insult and patronise far more knowledgeable posters may make you feel superior, but it really doesn't cover up your woeful ignorance in some matters, neither does your standard tactic of hurling around personal abuse whenever you get caught out on your nonsense.
> 
> It's unpleasant, disruptive and adds nothing to this forum.



And yours wasn't? You're well known for your constant trolling your aggressive bullying and generally nasty postings..


----------



## Firky (Aug 21, 2012)

Can't we just have a thread without arguing. For once.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

firky said:


> Can't we just have a thread without arguing. For once.


Yes. I'd like that. I've asked KE *repeatedly* to stop engaging with me and to stop bringing my name up in unrelated posts, but he refuses to stop.

Perhaps you could ask him instead because it really is ruining this forum.


----------



## Firky (Aug 21, 2012)

What I'd really like to see is the BBC put their archive online, I'd pay for that. Imagine being able to trawl through all of John Peels' sessions over the decades or rewatch stuff that was on twenty years ago? I'd pay for that. 

I know the BBC is thinking of setting up a subscription to iPlayer for people outside of the UK, so maybe they will expand their catalogue,


----------



## Hollis (Aug 21, 2012)

editor said:


> It was heavily promoted instore (and WH Smith are the UK's biggest newsagents) and there was a fair bit of press around the launch too. There's still a dedicated display of the eReaders in the relatively small Brixton store now.


 
Weren't they generally considered to be abit shit though compared to kindles.

Imho all someone needs to do is bring out a reader equivalent or better to a kindle, and organise a store equivalent or better than amazon.  Bob's your uncle.  Flogging ebooks can't be that difficult - its not like selling timber (for example).


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2012)

Hollis said:


> Imho all someone needs to do is bring out a reader equivalent or better to a kindle, and organise a store equivalent or better than amazon. Bob's your uncle. Flogging ebooks can't be that difficult - its not like selling timber (for example).


So why have so many rivals to iTunes flopped?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2012)

firky said:


> Can't we just have a thread without arguing. For once.



While the Ed continues to go senile with his usual OCD flair I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 22, 2012)

editor said:


> So why have so many rivals to iTunes flopped?


 
It's not as easy as that tbf, but if the ebook market was as a diverse as the music one, then the market would be in a better place.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 22, 2012)

editor said:


> So why have so many rivals to iTunes flopped?


 
I have no idea. I don't use iTunes or anything else.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> It's not as easy as that tbf, but if the ebook market was as a diverse as the music one, then the market would be in a better place.


The music market is hardly diverse at all.

It is entirely dominated by one company, who enjoy around an 80% market share.


----------



## elbows (Sep 26, 2012)

I see that new models were announced, and UK prices confirmed.

The prices seem very competitive, should give amazon a run for their money, especially at the low end where the Nook Simple Touch is just £79 and the Glowlight one £109.

Very nice screen resolutions on their more advanced tablets, 7" is 1440x900 and costs £159 for 8GB and £189 for 16GB. The 9" has a lovely 1920x1280 resolution and costs £229 for 16GB and £269 for 32GB.

UK info: http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/26/barnes-and-noble-uk/
9" Nook HD+ http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/26/barnes-and-noble-announces-nook-hd-9-inch-tablet-we-go-hands-on/
7" Nook HD http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/26/barnes-and-nobles-nook-hd-7-inch-android-tablet-hands-on-video/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 26, 2012)

Excellent news, the 7inch tablet market is getting better and better!


----------



## elbows (Sep 26, 2012)

The BBC have particular focus on what advantage they may have over Amazon by launching the full range in the UK in a timely manner, as well as which stores wil be stocking all these different kinds of book-related tablets.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19723362


> While B&N does not operate its own stores in the UK, it will sell its products through Sainsbury's and the bookstore Blackwell's.
> Kobo's partners include WH Smith and Asda, while Amazon has teamed up with Waterstones, Comet, Ryman, Carphone Warehouse and Tesco.
> John Lewis, Currys, PC World and Argos will sell all three devices as well as other similar products made by Sony, Archos, Delium and others.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2012)

Be interesting to see if they can build a brand as strong as the Kindles.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nook now £29 at Currys.

Seems like a bargain to me. Any reason I shouldn't be buying one of these for this price?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 30, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Nook now £29 at Currys.
> 
> Seems like a bargain to me. Any reason I shouldn't be buying one of these for this price?


 
Bloody hell 

I'm half tempted to buy one as a backup for when I break my kindle.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 30, 2013)

Reasons not to buy one would be not having access to the amazon book store that would be more compriensive.

However if your side loading books it's not an issue.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 30, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Reasons not to buy one would be not having access to the amazon book store that would be more compriensive.
> 
> However if your side loading books it's not an issue.


 
Can you not buy from Amazon without a Kindle then? How does that work with, say, the Kindle apps on Android/IOS?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 30, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Can you not buy from Amazon without a Kindle then? How does that work with, say, the Kindle apps on Android/IOS?


 
Ah. Fair point. Of course you can buy books on android, so you must be able to copy them across somehow. Don't know how this would play out with Amazons rather basic DRM if you were going that route. 

I'm a bit naughty with how I come by my ebooks, so I'll bow out until someone who knows better comes along.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2013)

I ordered 1 a few days back @ £29 just to have a go at hacking it in to an android tablet.

http://lifehacker.com/5889158/turn-a-99-nook-into-a-fully-fledged-android-tablet-in-four-easy-steps


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 8, 2013)

The Nook HD and Nook HD+ have had a software update which gives access to Google Play and all the Android apps in it including the Amazon Kindle app.

The Nook has a microSD slot and now has access to all the Kindle books and the Barnes & Noble books, as well as the usual sideloads.

Just ordered myself a 32GB Nook HD+ for £160 inc delivery, as I'm likely to be taking on a longer commute soon.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 8, 2013)

That's not a bad price for a full android tablet... I'd be interested to read how you get on with it.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 8, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> That's not a bad price for a full android tablet... I'd be interested to read how you get on with it.


I'll let you know once I've had a play.
The HD+ is the 9" model so really looks like a bit of a bargain compared to the Nexus 10 and the Kindle Fire HD 8.9


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 8, 2013)

Indeed... I'm interested in a cheap tablet, but now I have a note 2 then a 7" seems a little pointless.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 13, 2013)

Well, it's arrived and is charging  up while I have a play.

So far it's been a bit of an adventure, being my first Android device.

Scrolling seems a bit jerkier than I'm used to. 
There were two system updates to be done when I unboxed it.
It has a proprietary connector and can't be charged from your PC which is a bit backward.
Google Play works fine, have added the Kindle app and Facebook. No Google Now though, it's not compatible.
The Nook twitter app crashes whenever I open it.
Chrome is generally nice.
It's quite light for the size, too big to hold in both hands and reach all of the onscreen keyboard easily. Will try it with a Bluetooth keyboard tonight.
So far it's been fun and £160 well spent..


----------



## Mr Smin (May 18, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> Well, it's arrived and is charging up while I have a play.
> 
> So far it's been a bit of an adventure, being my first Android device
> 
> ...


 

I'm surprised by the prop. connector. The nook simple touch has a generic micro usb.

Failing to charge from your PC is likely because the USB port is not supplying enough power to send the nook into charge mode. Try other USB ports on the PC as sometimes there is a port designated for supplying more power than the rest.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 18, 2013)

Mr Smin said:


> I'm surprised by the prop. connector. The nook simple touch has a generic micro usb.


It's so that you can attach am HDMI dongle to the port, I believe.


Mr Smin said:


> Failing to charge from your PC is likely because the USB port is not supplying enough power to send the nook into charge mode. Try other USB ports on the PC as sometimes there is a port designated for supplying more power than the rest.


None of the PC ports will charge it, the supplied charger has a 2A output, which is about 4 times the USB standard current or the output of, for example, a Blackberry USB charger.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 18, 2013)

That's a bit odd... my new phone needs a special charger, but will charge very slowly on a Usb port.


----------



## Santino (Mar 4, 2016)

Nook is shutting up shop in the UK and asking customers to transfer their account to Sainsbury's, where they will have "access to the vast majority of your purchased NOOK Books at no new cost to you."

I'd be reasonably annoyed if I lost a load of books that I'd paid money for.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 4, 2016)

I have a NOOK HD+, never bought anything from the NOOK store.
I use it mainly for watching video while commuting. Occasionally for reading comics or Kindle books.

I did try plain Android on it but it sucked donkey's balls performance-wise so reverted back.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 4, 2016)

Santino said:


> Nook is shutting up shop in the UK and asking customers to transfer their account to Sainsbury's, where they will have "access to the vast majority of your purchased NOOK Books at no new cost to you."
> 
> I'd be reasonably annoyed if I lost a load of books that I'd paid money for.




Vast majority 'eh?  Losing *any *you've paid for ain't on imho.  My wife has a Nook ereader and like Lazy LLama she has never bought anything from the Nook store.  She only uses it to borrow library ebooks on via some Adobe software.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 4, 2016)

Well I never would've predicted that. Barnes & Noble, a virtually unknown brand in the UK failing to make a dent with their e-book service.


----------

